# samsung ln52a750



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

hey,
i have the samsung 750 series tv and the harman kardon avr 254. When i watch tv or blu ray movies sometimes there's blurriness around some fast actions scenes, like for exampel on planet earth the birds will be completely blurry or watching basketball on tv the players will look blurry, as if there's pixelation around them... i played around with the 120hz setting from low to high but doesn't seem to to do anything... anyone has any idea waht it is or is it a defective tv?

Thanks!


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I assume your TV is a LCD one? I have read and heard of blurriness issues with motion and sports on LCDs. I believe that the 120Hz implementation sort of helps but it is still a headache. I am sure that as the technology advances, it will become a non-issue. Hopefully your TV is not defective. I would also advise you to go to a local store that carries that TV and ask them to play one of your Bluray discs and see if the effect is reproduced and solicit their feedback.

Good luck,
Erle


----------

